# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  URGENT SAUVETAGE LAPINS, ARRIVAGE EN SURNOMBRE A LA SPA

## POLKA67

Risque d'euthanasie, lapins arrivant en surnombre à la SPA de Strasbourg (50 - 100 ?) qui n'a pas les capacités d'accueil pour un aussi grand nombre.

*Message vu sur FB.
Si quelqu'un à des suggestions pour en sauver,  merci de répondre directement à l'agent animalier sur FB : 
*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/8116...59776218786698


Bonjour à tou.te.s 

Je suis agent animalier NACs à la SPA de Strasbourg. Nous allons prochainement avoir un abandon d'un grand nombre de lapins provenant d'un même endroit. Ils ne sont pas stérilisés et leur statut sanitaire n'est actuellement pas connu. Certaines lapines sont pleines. 

Nous ne connaissons pas encore leur nombre exact qui serait entre 50 et une centaine de lapins. Nous aurons la réponse d'ici une semaine. 

Connaîtriez vous des associations, refuges qui seraient en capacité d'accueillir certains lapins ?
Nous pouvons en prendre mais nous n'avons pas les capacités d'en prendre 50... 
Ceux qui ne seront pas pris en charge seront euthanasiés.

Je vous remercie d'avance de votre aide !

----------


## phacélie

Ils ne peuvent pas répartir les lapins dans les différents refuges de l'asso à travers la France ?

----------


## POLKA67

Je ne sais pas Phacélie, mais entre 50 et 100 lapins ça va être chaud, les plus gros refuges de la région  sont Strasbourg, Colmar et Mulhouse. Il y a malheureusement déjà pléthore d'abandons de lapins. Il y a parfois des associations  allemandes qui coopèrent avec certains refuges mais je pense que c'est plus pour les chats ou certaines races de chiens.

----------


## POLKA67

Bon à priori 67- 71 lapins arrivés à la spa de Strasbourg, 25 pris par le refuge de l'Arche de Noé
https://www.facebook.com/s.p.a.refuge.strasbourg/

Le point de départ de tout ce beau monde  c'était 3 lapins....

----------


## cbb44

waw je sais pas comment ils ont fait à la spa pour en prendre autant  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Cagnotte en ligne SPA DE STRASBOURG pour stérilisation, soins des lapins recueillis, si quelqu'un souhaite participer ? 


https://www.facebook.com/s.p.a.refuge.strasbourg/

----------


## POLKA67

La cagnotte en ligne pour le sauvetage des 70 lapins par la SPA de Strasbourg a dépassé toutes les espérances, 4800 € de dons sur l'objectif des 3000 €. Top, top, top !

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...qN_xv6G8tLp4_Q

----------

